# This is how they drive in India!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

[yt]RjrEQaG5jPM[/yt]

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow... its like every man for him/herself. Thats insane.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, no one got hit and traffic was moving pretty good so they must know what they are doing. lol
Looks more sensible then rush hour in Tulsa, huh Beki? LOL


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That's so funny! They would have to be pretty good drivers to not ever get hit.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I was Disappointed with the video.

over 2 minutes and I saw NO ONE get nailed.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey ! That's how they drive in Boston! I loved it when I saw one guy was sandlwiched between 2 cars and kept on walking. Brave fellow I must say. LOLOLOL !!

I wonder what the rush hour looks like in India. That looked like a late morning commute to me.


----------

